# NKC 2 day Weight PUll



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It will be hosted on the 8-9 of August in Pikeville Tn. 2 day Weight Pull. 

Come one come all!!!!

If you have any questions feel free to PM me and I will help you any way I can.


----------

